# Grilled Loin! That will teach em not to run out in front of my truck!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer my inner loins from deer to grill no soak time needed!! Put em in a vacuum seal bag yesterday after a quick montreal seasoning shower and fridged em till this evening. Wrapped in Bacon and grilled to Med perfection. Melt in your mouth right here!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Mouth watering good right there!!! Best cut on the whole deer.


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

That looks SO GOOD. Next time invite us all over for a piece!


----------

